

Search the 58,928 leaked Twitter user names - sirwitti
http://twitterleak.martinwittmann.at/

======
jameswyse
Cool service, thanks! Glad to see I'm not affected, though I do think the
majority of these addresses are just spambots.

~~~
diminish
Actually i am afraid to search my name, what if the blog itself is a trap? how
do you overcome this?

~~~
sirwitti
hello! I'm martin, I created that little search tool.

no need to worry, all it does is search in the usernames that were posted on
pastebin.

nothing else :)

